# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  RHIZOBIUM

## CORGOMA

Vendo Rhizobium para leguminosas, Azotobacter para hortalizas. Envíos a nivel nacional.Temas similares: compra de rhizobium

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola en que presentación los vendes y precios de lista y sugerido a público.  kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## CORGOMA

¡Hola, Carlos!:

----------


## agusvar

trabajaremos con frejol ..20 has.. cuantas bolsas me recomienda para aproximadamente 1000 kg. de semilla

----------


## Rafael Valdivia

sigues vendiendo ??}

----------


## daniel25_387@hotmail.com

hola, algún numero para comunicarnos? lo quiero para huaraz - Ancash.

----------


## CORGOMA

Hola, Daniel: #976978848. Saludos.

----------


## luchovega

hola aun tienes rizhobiun?

----------


## marcoir

Rhizobium es un género de bacterias gram-negativas del suelo que fijan nitrógeno atmosférico. ​Pertenece a un grupo de bacterias fijadoras de nitrógeno que se denominan colectivamente rizobio. Este blog en inglés habla sobre el tema de boy haircuts https://lovehairstyles.com/boy-haircuts-trends/, moda y belleza.

----------

